# No karoake in manila



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

They have banned karaoke in Manila because of students being home schooled right now. I wonder if the rest of the Philippines will follow this rule of law?


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/08/world/manila-orders-karaoke-silence-for-students-sake.html


Art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lets hope so.

I hate karaoke.

Isn't karaoke the Japanese word for tone deaf?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

yeah it might be. most karaoke singers are awful and gives me a headache. hahahha

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Unfor4tunately it is only a daytime ban.

There is a nice restaurant walking distance from my place, I have been there a few times but they now allow local teenagers to just use the karaoke machine. Often 8 to 10 kids, not buying anything, just playing pool and using the machine, at maximum volume. They appear to know the staff well, perhaps relations?

I have stopped going there and told them why but I still see, and hear, the kids when I go past.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*Karaoke restrictions*



greenstreak1946 said:


> They have banned karaoke in Manila because of students being home schooled right now. I wonder if the rest of the Philippines will follow this rule of law?
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/08/world/manila-orders-karaoke-silence-for-students-sake.html
> ...



Personally I am glad to hear this news! I can completely understand that people are isolated and under some form of quarantine during this pandemic and are just trying to pass the hours of boredom...but the students need a little consideration to focus on their necessary studies while being forcibly home schooled due to government regulations and restrictions in a variety of locations in neighborhoods throughout the country. It is already extremely difficult for children to be thrust into this unorthodox teaching environment that they are not accustomed to. Couple this with the fact that these students are trying to learn on computers connected by WiFi in a country that has some of the WORST internet signals imaginable! People need to remember...they are NOT the only ones isolated...EVERYONE is in the same boat...and we should all think about those around us and not just ourselves!

Add to this, the fact that many of these people did not have and could not afford to buy a computer for their child students at a time when the economy is shut down and many of them are not working! (Talk about kicking someone when they are down...)

Prior to the pandemic, I have many times been extremely aggravated and frustrated with out-of-tune karaoke crooners at all hours of the night...to the point that I could NOT sleep some nights from all the noise! And typically they crank up their cheap poor quality speakers SO LOUD that you can't even recognize the song they are trying to sing because of all the excessive distortion, electronic feedback and window rattling...

It always amazed me that many Filipino's get really "embarrassed" or "shy" so easily with a lot of things, (like speaking English...they are always referring to getting a "Nose Bleed" when they feel uncomfortable trying to say something in English), but it does not seem to bother them at all that 90% of them just cannot sing or carry a tune but they are not embarrassed at all to screech at the top of their lungs so the whole world can hear that they cannot sing...or posting their terrible singing and lack of talent on Facebook with Live Videos!

So restricting the use of Karaoke definitely needs to be addressed...in my humble opinion...and I am glad to hear that at least some places are addressing the issue!

Let me go on official record that I am NOT against karaoke, (to each, his own)...I just think there is a time and a place to do it when the general public or neighbors can hear it. 2am at 500 decibels is not the right time to wake me up from my much needed beauty sleep...:eyebrows: Hahaha...


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba,

My brother's hound dog loves to sing. I will bring him there in front of your place and let him sing some Karoake for you. He really stays on tune with the song. hahahahha

He probably would sound better then some of the karaoke singers. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

In many ways I wish that they would have delayed schooling because, what a burden on the parents... not only do they have to work but also teach their kids during the daytime so also stress involved.

This ban for sure is mainly during the week days and the major cities. I traveled to the PBI several years ago and after shopping we were hungry and stopped for a Shakey's Pizza only to be told I can't have a beer with my Pizza "WHAT" and it was because school teens were inside eating and that's when I also have to say "WHAT" they have money for Shakey's? What ever happened to sack lunches, so tougher rules mainly in the city.

Serving hot lunches in the school would be better and cheaper and keep the kids in school and out of streets plus hold down all the trike and jeep traffic... Oh but that makes too much sense.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba,
> 
> My brother's hound dog loves to sing. I will bring him there in front of your place and let him sing some Karoake for you. He really stays on tune with the song. hahahahha
> 
> ...


He could accompany neighbors roosters.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Manitoba

Those roosters you are talking about drove me nuts when I lived there in Davao city area. This guy behind my 1 story apartment building had about 30 chickens and I don't know how many roosters. They never shut up. The stupid roosters would crow all day long. They had no ideal they were only suppose to crow in the early morning. hahahahaha I was raised on a farm, so I know our roosters only crowed in the morning time.

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Roosters we rarely hear,,,,,, well I at times do at 4:30 in the morning but distantly,,,,, as in not a problem. The Karaoke here is Saturday or Sunday, middle of the day and again distant from the fisher mans village and I agree most can't sing but many can, not heard any locals yet ready for Philippines got talent though some have won Americas got talent and I'm sure they're not from this neck of the woods.

Regardless we are lucky as we have to strain our ears to hear the goings on with Karaoke, roosters and nary a dog barking.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve,

when I was living there all I heard was music playing loud, dogs barking, chicken clucking and roosters crowing all day long. After 9 months of that I was as crazy as the animals. 

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

heck the roosters didn't even know what time of day it was so the just crowed all the time. hahahahha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Honestly art, you have to research well before you decide to stay in an area that closely suits your needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I aim settle far from neigbours, but then I get risk for loud WILD animals instead. I will need to research about where monkeys or birds can become annoying. Can be tempting to give monkeyes some food, because they can be funny, BUT better never because - as kids geting free icecream tell each other so it become invasion - monkeys can tell each other too.

And some monkeys are skilled thieves  
I have forgot where I saw it - just at internet, I stay out of tourist places - a monkey snatched drinks from tourists often so it seemed he had became alcoholic.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

steve,

I found in the Philippines it is hard to find a quiet place. the best places are the gated communities that do not allow chicken, goats and etc in the community. Also, the ones that don't allow loud parties and karaoke. there were a few of the gated subdivisions in the davao city area that kept things under control.

art


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Honestly art, you have to research well before you decide to stay in an area that closely suits your needs.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Issue is you can research well....but then it can all change a week after you move in lol


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey CVGTPC1,

You are so right. Things can change very quickly there. Like I said before while I lived there I found several gated subdivisions that do not allow all this crap to continue since most of the home owners are foreigners. So the housing association polices the area pretty well. I would never buy a house in a gated community with mostly Filipinos. Sorry, but that becomes a problem.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey CVGTPC1,
> 
> You are so right. Things can change very quickly there. Like I said before while I lived there I found several gated subdivisions that do not allow all this crap to continue since most of the home owners are foreigners. So the housing association polices the area pretty well. I would never buy a house in a gated community with mostly Filipinos. Sorry, but that becomes a problem.
> 
> art


The maximum number of foreigners allowed is 40% so you can never have more foreigners than filipinos, I think what the difference is the type of subdivision, lots sold and self built or regulated.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

And just one lone rooster, if next door, can really suck!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Issue is you can research well....but then it can all change a week after you move in lol




ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!!

Many years ago, after I first arrived here in the Philippines, (2013/2014), I bought a condo in a very nice gated community. they had rules and regulations covering everything...which was good because everyone knew the rules right up front!

The problem was enforcing those rules! People started bringing in roosters and very large dogs and goats...farm animals and large pets were clearly prohibited. The Property Management tried feebly to stop these violations but the tenants/owners had either a rich or famous family member or a politician friend to make waves...so the management started ignoring the rules and letting people get away with everything.

I was very fortunate and found a Japanese businessman who really wanted a condo at that location but none were available...so I sold him mine and got out of there before the noise was out of control! It was getting crazy...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Private Communities*



greenstreak1946 said:


> steve,
> 
> I found in the Philippines it is hard to find a quiet place. the best places are the gated communities that do not allow chicken, goats and etc in the community. Also, the ones that don't allow loud parties and karaoke. there were a few of the gated subdivisions in the davao city area that kept things under control.
> 
> art


But think about it... Isn't that one of the big reasons to get away from these private communities, those burdensome rules and regulations, I don't mind that "Rooster"  you get used to it and now I'm immune to dog barking, it did take me several years. That reminds me I need to catch another baby rooster running around, we have several hens laying eggs loose in the yard, I'm down to one rooster and he's sort of a security measure, late at night if someone is around he will make noise.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> The maximum number of foreigners allowed is 40% so you can never have more foreigners than filipinos, I think what the difference is the type of subdivision, lots sold and self built or regulated.


That is for buying condo units. Locals can buy the units and either rent them or long term lease them to foreigners. Alternatively the condo can be in the local spouse's name. You can end up with communities that are more than 40% foreign occupied, just not foreign owned.

Provided of course that the condo rules allow leasing units.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Issue is you can research well....but then it can all change a week after you move in lol


Fingers crossed but I can't see things changing noise wise here, been the same for the three and a half years we have owned here, but never say never.
We did get a new concrete road which is an improvement but yes a change.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve,

I don't think the noise will ever change with the Filipinos. That is there norm for living. It just makes it hard to get adjusted to when like me coming from a country that has laws against making that kind of noise. We are use to it being quiet, especially at night. I guess when I was there I was treading on their way of life. Actually, I had no right to say anything since I was a guest in their country.

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You are right art, as some one else said "it is what it is" and you nor I will change that, in fact as you say we have no right to meddle in local norms so pick your mark well.

Where my outlaws and 5,000 relatives live is high density, 40 to 100M2 lots, narrow roads with hundreds of tricycles, 20 jeepnies, locals cars and trucks, hundreds of pedestrians every hour etc. Come 10PM it shuts down and is pretty quiet. Very cheap to buy a house and lot there if that's what you want or you can go up into the hills and have less traffic but more roosters and Karaoke unless you get many acres.

4 years of research and online enquiries in our specific areas then viewing properties and locations every time we came back for a holiday once to twice a year and mostly duds led to our purchase here and to date no regrets though I'm considering buying a karaoke machine for when the relatives come over,,,,,, joking. If you want a quiet place to live art/others there are some house and lots for sale as well as vacant lots in our area and 90% western owners, perhaps that's why it is so quiet apart from the waves breaking but you get used to that like living near a train line and other times it is deathly silent or select your neighbours with the roosters, pig farm, barking dogs or karaoke in other areas. I take note when the nesting birds are squabbling and the Tokay's are barking, happy kids swimming and having fun in the late afternoon as through the day the beach is deserted. Change it may but I think it will be a long time coming.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Being loud is a typical behavior for people who otherwise feel that they have little or no control over their lives and feel that they get pushed around a lot. Although this describes many in the Philippines, the behavior is not unique to the Philippines.

Go to any low income neighbourhood back home. You will hear a lot more yelling and music, car horns etc. then you will hear in a more upper income neighbourhoods. That is how people without any control exercise some control over their lives.

In the cities, the population density is so high that noise if inevitable, in rural areas the people need some means of controlling their environment so they make noise.

It is just so common here and so tolerated here that it is ubiquitous in rural and urban settings.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Issue is you can research well....but then it can all change a week after you move in lol


 Yes. E g a foreigjner with Filipina wife bought a house in calm part of Panglao, Bohol, some away from the tourists. Later closest neighbour started a karaoke bar, drunk people "singing" loud until 4 in the mornings.

It ended up with he sold for half of what he had bought the house for.

- -
That's why I say settle faaaar from peoiple, because nature don't change to something else fast 

- -
I believe no one have mensioned the motorbike exhaust pipes, which in our home countries are silencing, but in Phils they seem to be made to make *higher* noice :heh:

Edit: I forgot. I haven't been in Iloilo, but several say people there are much quiter, and the litle experience I have concerning that confirm that by a Filipina I know close to wisper when she talk not by being shy she is rather tough, 
while many Cebuanos (city) shout when they talk even when they sit close to each other in same room not being angry!!! Although she I talked with got angry when I asked why her family were so loud :heh:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting observation and only my opinion. My better half is learning to speak louder as I over the years ask him to speak up constantly because he is quietly spoken, his direct family and relatives are the same and yes from a very poor area by our standards, so opposite, from my experiences I see most Filipinos are quietly spoken compared to myself and my countrymen. In the mall with the sales staff (every aisle) they speak loudly to get your attention, doing their jobs.
I enjoy living here with the Filipino people (that I deal with and know), they/experience has taught me that a loud voice gets less attention. My raised voice with my better half is rebutted with "STOP OVER REACTING" even though I might be trying to get my point across. Doesn't work. I have a saying and one I personally should really come to terms with (tone it down until.......).

"Walk softly but always carry a big stick."

I am happy to live here and would probably deal with the karaoke and other foibles even after choosing the wrong area to live. I didn't go that path and spent a lot of time avoiding this and many other topical problems posted here and other sites, we have all seen it and when I see a newcomer on here/different sites asking the best place to live?
Get your hands dirty and taste the flavours because the Philippines is not for the feint hearted nor those wearing rose coloured glasses. Preaching to the converted? Some yes but others? As we say, boots on the ground then try another country. Fortunately most of us have a good reason to be here, the better half, said this before but Asia was not my retirement destination 10 years ago, I'm sure others hear the same karaoke/situation.

Sorry for the rant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

I am very fortunate in regards to the noise--I just take out my hearing aids and it becomes prtty quiet.

Of course, there are disadvantages to being almost deaf....


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I don't mind the rules and restrictions in the gated subdivisions. At least they are kept up and no loud parties and etc. I have been in some gated communities that are almost all foreigners that are married to a Filipino lady. So, the noise and upkeep of the houses are much better done. 

The gated subdivisions that are mostly Filipinos end up getting run down because they bought the houses but can't afford to take care of it. So, I sure don't want to buy in those communties. My property would lose value.

Art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey cebu citizen---I have several friends that live there and all said they would never buy a place because things change so quickly. If you rent then you can pack up and move. Noise to me is the # 1 problem there. In most parts of the USA there are laws against noise and they will come out and stop it.

art


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey cebu citizen---I have several friends that live there and all said they would never buy a place because things change so quickly. If you rent then you can pack up and move. Noise to me is the # 1 problem there. In most parts of the USA there are laws against noise and they will come out and stop it.
> 
> art


My fear there is buying a place where it's bliss, then following week a rooster training camp moves in next door. I have heard of places where a strong brgy govt will nip that stuff, trick is finding those places.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My fear there is buying a place where it's bliss, then following week a rooster training camp moves in next door. I have heard of places where a strong brgy govt will nip that stuff, trick is finding those places.


We have them all around us, what's worse than the noise is the flies.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My fear there is buying a place where it's bliss, then following week a rooster training camp moves in next door. I have heard of places where a strong brgy govt will nip that stuff, trick is finding those places.


However the next LGU election cycle and the rooster trainer becomes the Barangay Mayor.


----------

